# Thinning of hair above nose, normal??



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello.
Stanleys 16 weeks old and just went for his first puppy groom yesterday so he's a little neater looking than he normally does. She's brushed the curls right out of him 😂😂
Anyway, I've noticed recently the fur just above his nose is starting to look a little thin.
It's not red or raised, no lumps or bumps. Just wanted your opinion on whether it looks healthy to you, if it's normal to have thinner hair here or if a trip to see the vet is in order.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks fine to me - he is gorgeous


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Looks fine to me - he is gorgeous


Thank you. We took him to the groomers yesterday and he looks and feels like a cloud. 😂


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Those eyes- so handsome. Looks fine on his nose


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Dig said:


> Those eyes- so handsome. Looks fine on his nose


Thank you, he has totally melted my heart.


----------

